# Career change - kitchens and bathrooms



## shycho (Sep 7, 2010)

Looking for a bit of advice as to where to start on this idea. 
Basically i'm thinking of a career change into the world of kitchen and bathroom installations as the demand in my area is insane (6 months wait for a decent bathroom fitter). 

However, as i've a mortgage to pay, any apprenticeship/full time training are out the window. At the moment that means the plan is to look at evening and weekend training to give me a solid foundation on which to take my next steps. 

So does anyone have any advice on recommend training course / certifications I should look at? As a quick look online and in the local area left me somewhat confused between what is a good course, and what is simply a money spinner. 

EDIT: For a bit more information, assume I don't know my **** from my stop****, so step 1 is focusing on the core skills.


----------



## Paul08 (Jun 1, 2014)

Maybe not the advice your looking for but I'm at the age now where a couple of my friends are sick of what they have been doing for the last 8-10 years and are currently retraining in other fields. Like yourself they have bills etc. To pay and training is mostly during the day. They both quit quite well paid jobs and one now works night shifts in a supermarket and the other works in ladbrooks to bring in money while they retrain. May be worth looking for a new job to do while you train as I think it probably takes a few years to become a good kitchen/bathroom fitter.


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

I don't want to put you off, but I've just moved from a being a full time carpenter/general builder into to an office based position. Main reason being health related brought on by fitting kitchens and bathrooms, my knees are ruined and hands not far behind plus all the other stress of people owing money etc... Not sure how old you are but I'm only 35 and was doing this since 16, my mate has also realised the same and now works in the same office and he's only 32. if you are serious about it why not pop down to your local college and do a corse, a lot of them now offer evening courses and also during the school holidays although they will tell you the same as most of the lecturers are retired from the building trade for the same reasons.


----------

